# Does this mare look like a Dressage Prospect to you?



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

She definitely has a huge stride! She looks a little quick but that could be just because they were chasing her around. I think your biggest issue is being able to work with that trot--keeping it true even with a rider on her back. Also, this video only shows her trot. What about her walk and canter? Conformation-wise, I like the look of her.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Seeing as a dressage horse (as a prospect) is generally judged on their walk and canter, I can't say.
Based on the trot, I would say no the horse is not a good dressage prospect and would be better suited to liberty, halter and possibly saddle seat. The trot is very flashy and not very suitable for dressage. I prefer a solid, correct uphill trot with very little flash, a very uphill balanced canter (this mare does not even offer a canter) and a very clear walk.

Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's all the pics/videos I have for now, I do seriously like her, just from that clip, so like her momma.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I too am not fussed. Even just as far as arab movement goes its not spectacular. 

Depends what level of dressage you want to do as well. Arabs dont tend to make it to the higher levels either because of thier movement or most often because the horses are too intellegent. 
My arab was impossible to do dressage on, you couldnt ride through a test even once with him. He learnt the tests and started anticipating or adding to it to give himself something to think about.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I have to say, not really...

She's not actually tracking up, and for such a big, excited trot, I find that slightly worrying. 

Arabs aren't really built for dressage, you just don't see them at the higher levels, their neck and tail set is too high, their croup too short, it means they struggle to lift through the back and work from behind.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

faye said:


> I too am not fussed. Even just as far as arab movement goes its not spectacular.
> 
> .


Really? I thought for Arab movement it wasn't bad, I can see what people are saying though, but then I'm not headed for top level dressage. 

LOL, heart and head do tend to battle each other don't they :lol:


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

She looks shorter than 15hh, More like 14.1 or 2. Her movement is pretty, more of a free flowing trot than the knee lifting action trot most wanted in the Arab show ring today. But then, she isn't a modern type Arabian. 

I can't say much about her suitableness for dressage as I'm no expert there, but she is a cute mare. Good luck with whatever you decide on!


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Well, she's cute! I think the barn I work at would like to work with her (they're saddleseat though!). If you liked her dam a lot and you like her, then I would say why not? If you're not in it to get to the top anyway, it doesn't hurt to try and see where you go with her.

I do low level dressage with my arabian and I don't know how he's "built" for it, I'm not good with confo stuff, but he tries his best and we've accomplished a lot  I think some horses can surprise you. I know that conformation has a lot to do with what a horse can do whether it's saddleseat, dressage, jumping, etc, but I also think that sometimes horses you wouldn't think would make it in a certain discipline do, because they have a lot of heart and try. 

(Just so nobody gets upset at this.. cause I see a lot of this on threads lol- I'm NOT saying that heart makes up for poor confo, just saying that a horse with heart can often go further than you would anticipate! also not saying you should push a horse past what they're capable of so you don't put extra stress on their bodies)

just my two cents!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I so agree about the 'heart' thing CountryLady, no it doesn't trump conformation, but it doesn't matter how well designed they are for the job they are asked to do, if they don't want to do it, then they will never do well.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Considering you aren't looking for a grand prix horse here, and you have her dam, and enjoy her, I say for sure go and take a look at her, and see her for yourself. 

I like the length of stride she's got...she wasn't tracking up very well, but that is probably due to the fact that she was being worked at liberty, and with a crinkly bag shaking to get her to move out. I like that she's not so "snappy" in the trot either, it is longer and lower than most Arabians, which I think would work in your favor for what you are looking for. 

She doesn't appear to be 15hh to me either, but then, you can't really tell from a video! I say definitely go look at her, and take LOTS of pics!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

here is Mom






She is VERY forward going, has all the snort and blow, but she is very calm, doesn't spook, just high energy:lol:


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL, you can't post a video like that and not explain the TWO babies! Did she adopt one, or just babysitting for another mare? 

She is a very fluid mover! I like her a lot!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I was having a bad night but seeing that video made me smile


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Those babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, the video with the babies, that's the video that sold me on Ace. The larger foal is Norman, he was her baby from last year, the little guy is Lucky, his mother rejected him and Ace took him over, so she raised two babies last year, what a good girl.

Oh and this is Ace today










That very large lump in her side, well that is our baby, due in a week or so, and it by the same sire as Norman, here he is

FSF Jesse James

I'm very excited to see this foal, and I love this mare of mine, and I'm just so tempted to go buy her daughter.

But you are right, Ace is a little bored doing dressage, but hey we have fun


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't speak for dressage but I have to say I find her movement at liberty to be beautiful and elegant. I really like her and if she is anything like Momma, she should be a great horse to have around.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, Golden Horse. Great stud choice to breed to your mare! I'm anxious to see your foal! Our main stud is by Marwan Al Shaqab, too, (Same as Jesse James) and he was World Cup, Canadian and U.S. Res. Champion Futurity colt last year. He's my big man. :lol:

Pics just for fun.....first one is our stud. Second is one of his fillies born this year. She's adorable. 

















Good for your mare for raising two babies! So cute! Can't wait for her new baby!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think if you like her mom and arent planning on doing high level dressage go for it! Riding is about having a horse you like, and if you love her mom, go try her! 
the two babies are PRICLESS! i loved that video!!!!!


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Juna- your horses are stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry mate, she doesn't do it for me. She's got a quick, flicky, flashy trot - a leg mover not a back mover. Dressage horses need to be back movers, you CAN make a horse swing over the back, but one that naturally swings makes you job 100% easier. 
Like anebel, I don't like a horse with that huge flashy trot when just trotting free as she was. They should have a nice, even, natural rhythm, a moment of suspension and good knee and hock action, but I prefer not to see that crazy, flicky movement. 
Looking at that trot, I'd be extremely interested to see what her canter is like. I would say it's be quite flat to the ground and possibly 4 beat, naturally on the forehand. I'd pass if I was looking at her for myself.

How experienced a dressage rider are you? Even if you don't want to get to higher levels, to get this mare going well even in lower levels is going to take very skilled and tactical riding.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW Juna, your boy is drop dead gorgeous, darn it, we don't have a drooling icon.

This is where I have to admit, the clincher for buying Ace was that she was bred to Jesse. I'd seen her advertised and written her off as being outside my price range. Then someone sent me her details again and said that I should seriously consider her because she was such a nice mare, I was seriously struggling with it, then I found that she was bred to Jesse. 

After that it got very simple, I sold a grade gelding, put an embarrassingly small amount to it and there she was, and I have never regretted it for a minute.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

As you have emotional attachment, I would go and see the horse but have some unattached go with you. 

I like the horses flashy movements, but I don't see it for dressage. Does it have to be a dressage horse? I'd want to know what the horse has done up until now?


----------



## ArabGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Your mare is beautiful, GH!!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, GH! He is my beautiful big guy. He is such a champion (in his heart and in ribbons) and we sold over 80 breedings to him last month at the Scottsdale show. It was amazing to work toward and then watch him become so popular. Thanks for the compliments! 

You'll have to start a new thread when your mare foals, GH! Are you hoping for a colt or filly?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OH there will so be a thread when Ace does decide to foal, everyone will get to hear about it.

If I could actually choose I would say please Ace give me a little Bay filly, just like Momma, but improved by Jesse,

Being as I get no choice, I will just as ever pray for a healthy momma and healthy baby, everything on top of that is a bonus


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

She would be great at dressage. I love her springy gait and the way she is proud. She has her head up high and knows she is the best


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> She has her head up high and knows she is the best


:lol: And there maybe her problem, getting that head down and round could be an ongoing challenge.

*SIGH* head v heart, I've asked for some conformation shots, and some more video, with walk and canter and some under saddle, then I can get a better idea of what we have here.

I have to say that I think the deal I'm being offered is a real killer, but the cold fact is that to get her I would have to sell someone, AND I am meant to be cutting down. I so need to win the lottery!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

May I ask what you mean by dressage prospect? I think she could go to level 1 with no problems and maybe even 2, are you looking for a prospect for the higher levels?

As for her head carriage being high, that shouldn't pose too much of a problem providing she is willing to use her back and not brace her neck against you. In the lower levels the judges aren't looking for collection, just correctness of gaits and accuracy of test more or less.

If you are looking to go higher than that then she probably won't be suitable.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good point Sarahver, no I can't see us wanting, or being able to go above level 2,


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, if you really like her (and she is cute) and she rides well etc, I think she will be just fine and you should have fun with 
her!

ETA: I agree with previous posters in regards to the exaggerated movement in her liberty video however I don't think that will _necessarily_ translate to how she rides under saddle. With schooling she should be capable of producing more true and correct gaits. 

I find with many of the Arabian videos they look all flash and fire as they are being chased around with a plastic bag or the like but when you actually get them under saddle they rarely move like that! JMO.


----------

